# Some cool frogs from Peru



## t_kosch (Aug 12, 2008)

In preparation for my upcoming field season, I've been reminiscing about Peru. So I thought that I would post a few of the photos that I took last summer. Enjoy 

-Tiffany


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I dig the Macero especially. Hope those make it into the hobby some day, (in an ethical way). Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## t_kosch (Aug 12, 2008)

Here are a few more.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

The nominant population of A. bassleri is still my favorite, along with the Huallaga Trivs. Can't wait to get back to Peru! Thanks for posting.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Awesome looking frogs, and great pics also. Anyone know what the type of bassleri that really dark one is? (1st post, 3rd from the bottom) Wowza is it ever nice!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Dendrobates.org - Ameerega cainarachi

Or could be Macero


----------



## t_kosch (Aug 12, 2008)

The third frog from the bottom is an Ameerega Macero.


----------



## t_kosch (Aug 12, 2008)

Here's a list of the photos: 
_Ameerega cainarachi_
_Ameerega bassleri (Locality 1)_
_Ameerega bassleri (Locality 1)_
_Ameerega bassleri (Locality 1)_
_Ameerega bassleri (Locality 2)_
_Ranitomeya fantastica_
_Ranitomey ventrimaculata_
_Dendropsophus triangulum_
_Ameerega macero_
_Hypsiboas punctata_
_Phyllomedus vallianti_

_Excidobates mysteriosus_
_Gastrotheca testudinae_
_Telmatobius marmoratus_
_Lizard of unknown species_
_Ameerega trivattata_
_Phyllomedusa tomopterna_


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

That Mysteriosus is incredible. Such a cool frog.

What locality is that vent?


----------



## t_kosch (Aug 12, 2008)

and just a few more...


----------



## t_kosch (Aug 12, 2008)

Species above: 
_Rhinella maragaritifer_
_Bolitoglossa altamazonica_
_Bolitoglossa altamazonica_
_Hyloscritus phylognatus_
_Gastrotheca excubitor_
_Ranitomeya imitator_
_Ranitomeya imitator_
_Ranitomeya imitator_
_Ranitomeya summersi_


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice, love those Rhinella. Wish we could get a few in the hobby.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

How fortunate to see these awesome species in their world! Great pics,Thanks for sharing!

Lou


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great pics! Tiffany are you working with Jason, Evan, Jackie and Mark


----------



## t_kosch (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes, Jason was a member of my lab and Evan is currently working on his PhD here. Mark has been very helpful with my dissertation research, and has allowed me to conduct research on his properties in Peru as well as photograph the frogs at his facility in Iquitos.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Great pictures... looking forward to some more.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

t_kosch said:


> Yes, Jason was a member of my lab and Evan is currently working on his PhD here. Mark has been very helpful with my dissertation research, and has allowed me to conduct research on his properties in Peru as well as photograph the frogs at his facility in Iquitos.



Lucky you, i wanna go back so bad


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2010)

I love your pictures ! It's a trip I would like to take with the Aaron and Clayton. Were they easy to spot or did you find it quite had to locate them?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Cam said:


> I love your pictures ! It's a trip I would like to take with the Aaron and Clayton. Were they easy to spot or did you find it quite had to locate them?


To find them you must first find a small lost village near a clear stream 20 Miles east of Iquitos at the base of a small mountain that some say is there, and some say that it is not. It is said that those who have eyes to see will see, and those who do not, will not. If you do not find it by dusk of the first day of searching return to the nearest town and depart the country within 24 hours. It is said Ill fortune finds those who look with clouded eyes and linger to long in the jungle. But if you are one of the lucky few who do find it, ask the villagers about the stream called "the jaguar's tears" Follow their directions to the stream, then the stream's flow until you come to a dead hollow tree grown in a small rock island in the middle of the stream. Reach in and feel around and you will find a gourd...among other things. Beware it is said guardian spirits have possessed the minds of many of the nearby and most dangerous animals. Bring a torch, lite it even if it is day...carry no other weapon. Smash the gourd on the rocks and follow the crude map draw on the hide of a snake to several distinctive land markings. First though I should warn you to take nothing else from the tree of secrets, not even a splinter, a leaf or a twig from the tree itself....THIS WOULD BE VERY BAD. The path will eventually lead you to a lone hut, deep in the jungle. Gain the trust of the shaman living there (You'll have to figure this part out yourself but I hear he fancies red rope licorice) and he will make a special concoction meant to send you on a spirit journey. During the dream journey attempt to make contact with your animal spirit(for some reason the few White men who have made this journey and survived often claim humming Sinatra tunes helps) . DO NOT PUKE!...you will scare away your spirit guide. If you can do this successfully the spirit will guide you to what you seek. The rest will be up to you.


----------



## t_kosch (Aug 12, 2008)

Cam,
most of the frogs are very easy to find, especially at night when the Ameeregas sleep on the top of the leaves of large plants. Out of all of the frog images that I posted, the _Telmatobius_ are the hardest to find, as they are very rare and only live in icy streams in the Andes at about 12,000 feet and above; but they are well worth the reward


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

cracking up. you put a lot of time into this.



Dendro Dave said:


> To find them you must first find a small lost village near a clear stream 20 Miles east of Iquitos at the base of a small mountain that some say is there, and some say that it is not. It is said that those who have eyes to see will see, and those who do not, will not. If you do not find it by dusk of the first day of searching return to the nearest town and depart the country within 24 hours. It is said Ill fortune finds those who look with clouded eyes and linger to long in the jungle. But if you are one of the lucky few who do find it, ask the villagers about the stream called "the jaguar's tears" Follow their directions to the stream, then the stream's flow until you come to a dead hollow tree grown in a small rock island in the middle of the stream. Reach in and feel around and you will find a gourd...among other things. Beware it is said guardian spirits have possessed the minds of many of the nearby and most dangerous animals. Bring a torch, lite it even if it is day...carry no other weapon. Smash the gourd on the rocks and follow the crude map draw on the hide of a snake to several distinctive land markings. First though I should warn you to take nothing else from the tree of secrets, not even a splinter, a leaf or a twig from the tree itself....THIS WOULD BE VERY BAD. The path will eventually lead you to a lone hut, deep in the jungle. Gain the trust of the shaman living there (You'll have to figure this part out yourself but I hear he fancies red rope licorice) and he will make a special concoction meant to send you on a spirit journey. During the dream journey attempt to make contact with your animal spirit(for some reason the few White men who have made this journey and survived often claim humming Sinatra tunes helps) . DO NOT PUKE!...you will scare away your spirit guide. If you can do this successfully the spirit will guide you to what you seek. The rest will be up to you.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

btcope said:


> cracking up. you put a lot of time into this.


Not really...between 5-10 minutes I think. But thanks for the compliment! But I did spend almost as much time editing for typos and a little content as I did writing the main body


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> To find them you must first find a small lost village near a clear stream 20 Miles east of Iquitos at the base of a small mountain that some say is there, and some say that it is not. It is said that those who have eyes to see will see, and those who do not, will not. If you do not find it by dusk of the first day of searching return to the nearest town and depart the country within 24 hours. It is said Ill fortune finds those who look with clouded eyes and linger to long in the jungle. But if you are one of the lucky few who do find it, ask the villagers about the stream called "the jaguar's tears" Follow their directions to the stream, then the stream's flow until you come to a dead hollow tree grown in a small rock island in the middle of the stream. Reach in and feel around and you will find a gourd...among other things. Beware it is said guardian spirits have possessed the minds of many of the nearby and most dangerous animals. Bring a torch, lite it even if it is day...carry no other weapon. Smash the gourd on the rocks and follow the crude map draw on the hide of a snake to several distinctive land markings. First though I should warn you to take nothing else from the tree of secrets, not even a splinter, a leaf or a twig from the tree itself....THIS WOULD BE VERY BAD. The path will eventually lead you to a lone hut, deep in the jungle. Gain the trust of the shaman living there (You'll have to figure this part out yourself but I hear he fancies red rope licorice) and he will make a special concoction meant to send you on a spirit journey. During the dream journey attempt to make contact with your animal spirit(for some reason the few White men who have made this journey and survived often claim humming Sinatra tunes helps) . DO NOT PUKE!...you will scare away your spirit guide. If you can do this successfully the spirit will guide you to what you seek. The rest will be up to you.


Ok so right or left at the mtn, landmarks are distinct cool i can deal with that. Spirit guide ? is this some crazy hippy stuff - am i going to have to create a drum circle and start wearing clothing made of hemp ???? I dont know about this .......


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2010)

t_kosch said:


> Cam,
> most of the frogs are very easy to find, especially at night when the Ameeregas sleep on the top of the leaves of large plants. Out of all of the frog images that I posted, the _Telmatobius_ are the hardest to find, as they are very rare and only live in icy streams in the Andes at about 12,000 feet and above; but they are well worth the reward


Im so jealous  its something i really want to do! after seeing the pictures i just want to go even more


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Cam said:


> Ok so right or left at the mtn, landmarks are distinct cool i can deal with that. Spirit guide ? is this some crazy hippy stuff - am i going to have to create a drum circle and start wearing clothing made of hemp ???? I dont know about this .......


right or left?, Hmm...I guess it depends from which way you approach. Its at the base though directly east from Iquitos. Um don't know about the drum circle and hemp clothing, each traveler's path is different. I will tell you though from my limited experience with spirit guides that, well...I just wouldn't refer to them as "some crazy hippy stuff" within ear shot...but I'm not exactly sure how far a "spirit" can hear/percieve...the way may be shut to you already. Anyways good luck...and don't forget the red rope licorice. Oh one other thing I forgot to mention, can't believe I forgot. It is one of the most important things...bring a towel...always bring a towel! ...It may save your life


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Dendro Dave said:


> right or left?, Hmm...I guess it depends from which way you approach. Its at the base though directly east from Iquitos. Um don't know about the drum circle and hemp clothing, each traveler's path is different. I will tell you though from my limited experience with spirit guides that, well...I just wouldn't refer to them as "some crazy hippy stuff" within ear shot...but I'm not exactly sure how far a "spirit" can hear/percieve...the way may be shut to you already. Anyways good luck...and don't forget the red rope licorice. Oh one other thing I forgot to mention, can't believe I forgot. It is one of the most important things...bring a towel...always bring a towel! ...It may save your life


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA Dave what in the f*ck are you talking about man? You've been spending too much time with your glowing mushrooms bro.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

fleshfrombone said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA Dave what in the f*ck are you talking about man? You've been spending too much time with your glowing mushrooms bro.


Thats Grimm. I have no glowing mushrooms  ....yet!


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

you've definitely read hitchhiker's guide too many times as well.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

btcope said:


> you've definitely read hitchhiker's guide too many times as well.


Just once, but it left its mark. Kudos for picking up the reference


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

t_kosch said:


> Cam,
> most of the frogs are very easy to find, especially at night when the Ameeregas sleep on the top of the leaves of large plants. Out of all of the frog images that I posted, the _Telmatobius_ are the hardest to find, as they are very rare and only live in icy streams in the Andes at about 12,000 feet and above; but they are well worth the reward


2 miles up for that....well as they say beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

ps Dendro Dave you should save your stories for the lounge, it has turned into half of Tiffany's thread


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

markpulawski said:


> 2 miles up for that....well as they say beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> ps Dendro Dave you should save your stories for the lounge


No room for on topic comedy outside the lounge anymore? Hmm...well I apologize if I derailed the thread to much for the tastes of some. Glad some enjoyed it though


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Really creative and well done but i have now added about 10th irrelevent post to a really good thread. I am often guilty myself.


----------



## t_kosch (Aug 12, 2008)

here are a few more...not all frogs this time.

Description
_Ameerega macero (ventral view)_
_Engystomops petersii_
_Net-casting spider_
_Katydid_
_Oreobates quixensis_
_Phyllomedus vallianti_
_Leptodactylus species_
_Rainbow boa_
_Hyalinobatrachium carlesvilai_
_Hyalinobatrachium carlesvilai (ventral view)_
_Little snake_


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> To find them you must first find a small lost village near a clear stream 20 Miles east of Iquitos at the base of a small mountain that some say is there, and some say that it is not. It is said that those who have eyes to see will see, and those who do not, will not. If you do not find it by dusk of the first day of searching return to the nearest town and depart the country within 24 hours. It is said Ill fortune finds those who look with clouded eyes and linger to long in the jungle. But if you are one of the lucky few who do find it, ask the villagers about the stream called "the jaguar's tears" Follow their directions to the stream, then the stream's flow until you come to a dead hollow tree grown in a small rock island in the middle of the stream. Reach in and feel around and you will find a gourd...among other things. Beware it is said guardian spirits have possessed the minds of many of the nearby and most dangerous animals. Bring a torch, lite it even if it is day...carry no other weapon. Smash the gourd on the rocks and follow the crude map draw on the hide of a snake to several distinctive land markings. First though I should warn you to take nothing else from the tree of secrets, not even a splinter, a leaf or a twig from the tree itself....THIS WOULD BE VERY BAD. The path will eventually lead you to a lone hut, deep in the jungle. Gain the trust of the shaman living there (You'll have to figure this part out yourself but I hear he fancies red rope licorice) and he will make a special concoction meant to send you on a spirit journey. During the dream journey attempt to make contact with your animal spirit(for some reason the few White men who have made this journey and survived often claim humming Sinatra tunes helps) . DO NOT PUKE!...you will scare away your spirit guide. If you can do this successfully the spirit will guide you to what you seek. The rest will be up to you.


If I'm not mistaken...I believe that Spirit Guide is actually Carlos Castenada...


----------



## frogcrazy (Nov 23, 2004)

Do you have any pics of mark`s facility down in peru?(whith his permission of course).I think there were a couple a while ago but can`t find the thread.


----------



## t_kosch (Aug 12, 2008)

I do have some photos of Mark's facility, but I will need to ask him first whether or not it's okay to post them. I'll get back to you.

-Tiffany


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Very cool, esp the venter shot of the centrolenid.


----------

